# Fancy Shmancy Build...



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nother one begins... Once again not saying what it is yet, but it is cypress. By wed (on shift Sun & Tue) it's going to be painfully obvious but ahh well...

This is going to be one of a 4 piece set...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a wine glass!!!

:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo G said:


> It's a wine glass!!!
> 
> :laughing:


Lol...

There are four of these...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmmm...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not planned... but cool all the same!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a 4' level at the top...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can it sing? Will it sing? Its a fat lady!

Whatever it is, its looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice lyre!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Loving the build Tom. Looking forward to seeing the end result of this one.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

You making a set of bow saws?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol, all good guesses but it's not fat lady legs, a lyre, bow saws... :no:

On shift today, it will be recognizable by mon or wed I hope! Thx for looking in!

~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what about..*

A bed headboard? :blink: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, better be something for jr.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: not any part of a bed... But someone hit on it... Brink, It's for Jr!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a dresser front in the last pic laying on the ground. One with nice curved sides.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Looks like a dresser front in the last pic laying on the ground. One with nice curved sides.


AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!! Nicely done, ACP! 

The side panels will be curved with the rails... Should be interesting!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Not planned... but cool all the same!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


That... grain... looks... AWESOME!!!

The picture showing the end grain of the clamped pieces is incredibly cool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That... grain... looks... AWESOME!!!
> 
> The picture showing the end grain of the clamped pieces is incredibly cool.


That's Cypress for ya! It's awesome.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright! What do I win? Years of free advise would be my guess. I think the form looks great and can't wait to see the finished dresser. Especially all four pieces.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, yrs of mediocre advice:laughing:

Here's a bit of an update...

Front frame dry fit. The I'm going with nothing but hand done joinery on this one because I'm not in too much of a rush and because it's so dang enjoyable!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and the doves are only visible from the rear of the frame...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Should have let them shown. Waste to do that nice joinery when you are the only one going to know about it in the end.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Should have let them shown. Waste to do that nice joinery when you are the only one going to know about it in the end.


I considered it, but decided against it... Classically speaking DT's were intended for function rather than form. The main reason though is the only way I can do this faster than a snails pace is by free handing it all. If it will show I spend way to much time on em...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Tom, I went to your link in your signature.

"http://www.facebook.com/ToulouseSt"

I know how you feel about Teds 16000 woodworking plans and thought you should know he pops up in your sponsor section.

I know it's nothing you can fix but thought it was good for a laugh.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh nice build.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Hey Tom, I went to your link in your signature.
> 
> "http://www.facebook.com/ToulouseSt"
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... Wow, the irony! 

Spent a few mins more after I got back to the shop from a paying job (booo) and finished mortising the back frame. It's just got spacers holding them apart for now...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I managed to get a couple solid hrs in today and made pretty good progress, I think... Had to spend half of the time i had coming up with that router base plate with pins.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's all curvy, like our mountain roads.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great so far!!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice gift of hand-crafted love for the little one. Looks great Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

looking really good Tom, where did you get the idea?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Firemedic, what are the side panels and how did you achieve the curves?

This build is really shaping up beautifully (though I've come to expect that from you). The curved design is a wonderful touch. I'd love to be able to make something like that someday but I have a long way to go to even approach that level.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys.

This is actually one of Ted's plans... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just kidding... 

The panels are kerfed 1/4 cypress ply, no tricks there they just ride in a simple rail n stile arrangment. The challenge was cutting the side rails! I made a base plate with pins for my router with a 1/4 straight bit... The next challenge was cutting curved tennens to fit into the rails!... Hand saw, chisel and chisel some more.

It's really not been a difficult build thus far but time consuming (by my standards) I have about 16 hrs in it and another 30-40 to go. The next time killer will be the blind dove tails for the recessed drawers...

There will be a matching tall dresser and baby bed and small window bench/toy box...

Mrs firemedic is already jealous that it's not for our bedroom, :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you going to be insane and have curved drawer sides or normal drawer with a shaped front?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Are you going to be insane and have curved drawer sides or normal drawer with a shaped front?


Good question!

I'm already insane!!!:yes:

I considered curved drawers but I can't see spending that kind of time on this... I still have a tall dresser to build and they need to match!

Despite that I'm still toying with the idea of extruding the front out into a small curve. Don't be surprised if it doesn't happen though.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's turning into Brink's bed project... Taking FOREVER. I sure wish I had more time for personal projects 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

You're gonna sleep in that ?? 

Sorry, scrambled brains. Looking good, there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:



> You're gonna sleep in that ??
> 
> Sorry, scrambled brains. Looking good, there.


:no:... if it takes much longer my son may!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

One more massive drawer box to DT and then drawer fronts to cut and this one will be close to completion... Two weeks off starting on fri, first FISHING then get this done and on to the bed!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great Tom man. I was wondering the other day what ever happy to this build. Glad to see that it's still going. Nice work man.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*sweet!...*

:thumbsup: looks great dude!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it done yet??? Great build so far. Curved drawer sides would have been unique, but finding curved slides would be tough. I commend you on your "hand" work. It's always a learning process.












 







.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful piece you're working on. Thanks for posting the build!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx guys! I appreciate the compliments... Now if I could only clone myself and be at both jobs at the same time!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Now if I could only clone myself and be at both jobs at the same time!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Oh cripes! Two of you?

Hurry! Junior needs a crib


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Oh cripes! Two of you?
> 
> Hurry! Junior needs a crib


Scary huh? I make the other me write all of my medical reports, haha

The crib ain't too urgent, the bassinet is already here.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know how but I almost missed this. Fun, reminds me of me. I like the curvy stuff too. 

Keep up the good work!

Bret


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Actually, you kinda did clone yourself. That's why you're building this lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx Bret, I hope I get to your level some day... That's my goal anyway.

lol, very true Brink. But if he is my clone I feel sorry for the world! One was too much!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I just love Shmancy stuff.. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you don't get this done soon, the kid's kid will need it...

It does look good though. Don't rush it.


----------



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! That is just beautiful.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Two weeks off starting on fri, first FISHING then get this done and on to the bed!


Got the first part of that done :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice day's catch!!! Did you take those in the Gulf near where you live?

The little fish in my photo is just for bait....I wish. A 15lb chinook, the perfect size for the BBQ. The Columbia River is just a stones throw from my house. The biggest I've caught was 25 but I've seen up to 65. 

Bret


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Nice day's catch!!! Did you take those in the Gulf near where you live?
> 
> The little fish in my photo is just for bait....I wish. A 15lb chinook, the perfect size for the BBQ. The Columbia River is just a stones throw from my house. The biggest I've caught was 25 but I've seen up to 65.
> 
> Bret


Nice looking fish there, Bret! They are Red Fish (Red Drum) and the few to the sides of the second picture if Black Drum. Didn't chase any Speckled Trout today.

We fished at the end of the Earth - Chauvin, LA 2.5 hrs South. (there are much closer places) We didn't have too much trouble finding the fish, we had trouble finding ones small enough to be tasty! Lol

Biggest of the day was a 32lb Black Drum. The state record for Red Fish is 61lbs and was caught in the same area we fished today although they get close to 100lbs on the East Coast and live in much deeper water. 

Firing up the pit tomorrow!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A little progress today! Roughed out the drawer fronts (I kinda like the knots) made the guides and got one of 4 hung... Oh, and a pict of the dovetails.

Hope to be finished with this on Monday and move to finishing!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright, glad to see your progress. Looking really nice.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that's good lookin'. 

What are the runners made out of?


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

The build looks great. The design is great.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Wow, that's good lookin'.
> 
> What are the runners made out of?


Thx, The drawer boxes are poplar, I made the guides out of poplar and oak. I never have any heart burn about using cheap wood where it doesn't show. And the poplar was a better choice for the boxes than cypress like the rest of it is made of as it will hold the dovetails better.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tom. Looking good. I'm more of a rustic furniture guy. But I like the lines and craftsmanship of your work. Can't wait to see with a finish on it. What do you plan on finishing it with? Keep em comin.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship Tom. Nice family heirloom you're building there!


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

Great looking funiture and great looking dovetails. How many years did you say it took to get that good? 

Jesper


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

great dovetails Tom...love this build. feels a whole lot different when you cut them by hand.......


----------



## adamdenshaw (Oct 22, 2011)

That is amazing! Thanks for posting, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the comments, guys!

I'm at that point where I'm pondering my drawer fronts. I mocked one up from MDF but I think that it's a bit much? Maybe a bit to deep?...

Closed up the shop a couple hrs ago to enjoy some college football and get ready to watch LSU roll tide out to the trash :smile: I'll get back to it on mon...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Monday!? We have to wait till Monday?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Brink said:


> Monday!? We have to wait till Monday?


 
Well that's just unacceptable. :laughing:


Looking great Tom.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh! And I had a blonde moment yesterday... And I ain't even really blonde! Lol

Notice the middle drawer...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just in case you want to run it on the rail long ways. :laughing: Still looks good.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Uh oh.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

love the design so for


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Keep it up Tom looks good here I can't tell what's wrong.


----------



## Jkonkol (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in and saw this ... Looks fabulous and seriously challenging. Never worked with cypress. What kind of finish will you use?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Once again, thx for the comments / compliments guys!

It's going to be finished the same as that Delimune I built a while back: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/classic-demilune-27524/index2/

A custom stain I mix and Lacquer.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Got sooooo close to finishing the drawers today but had unexpected company... Dang customers who want to pay you to build stuff! And I didn't get away from the house until after lunch due to being collared by the boss to go through my boxes of stuff in the soon to be baby room...

Anyways, the drawers operate very smooth so I'm happy about that and I hope to start staining tomorrow!

I'm rethinking the drawer pulls, I had a bit more dainty drawers in mind when I started this one...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's coming along very nicely. I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pulled out some of the dusty good stuff for the top of the dresser... Felt like a bad person the first saw I put to it but I quickly got over that feeling while hand jointing the face... WOW what a pretty piece of Cypress. I decided despite my shop full of hand tools I'm not touching this one with a single power tool (okay maybe a sander) and the I was lucky enough to get a few action shots when the wife stopped in to visit!... More this eve...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Coming along with a great build Tom. Looks like the end is near. Who is this dresser for?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The hand work went exceedingly well! Here's the dry fit then glue-up.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Look at you go with that ole' fashioned wood-smoother!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> The hand work went exceedingly well! Here's the dry fit then glue-up.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Yeah I'd say it went very well. I had a hard time finding the seam in your dry fit. It must almost make you cry to cut that nice board. But fret not; you did it justice.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Coming along with a great build Tom. Looks like the end is near. Who is this dresser for?


The dresser is for my future son... Jan 29!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that is one tight joint......you must have slept with that plane under your pillow to get that in tune with it. great work Tom...as always


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> The dresser is for my future son... Jan 29!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


That's cool Tom congrats on upcoming Jr. woodworker. that will be something he can pass on to his kids, good luck.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't get over how pretty the top is going to be! That's cleaned up after the glue-up. The picture does it no justice. 

The young man in the second photo is my mentor from over 15 yrs ago! This was his first time seeing this shop. We shared some memories and laughs today. And what's a visit with him without the mandatory begging for him to part with at least some of his hand tool collection... he is fourth in a line of craftsmen and has all of the tools from the 3 generations before as well. But, as always he says he has to leave them for his sons. 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well at least you have a beautiful top. Your glue up came together just fine. Maybe if you invite that fine young man over :laughing: more often you might get some tools. Sounds like you had a good time with him. Good luck.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That glue up looks like one big slab. I really can't see the joint line.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Getting closer!!! It awaits a few coats of lacquer which will happen on Mon... Assuming I'm finished tiling the shower this eve! :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow... Amazing!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tom buddy, I'm blown away. This is a beautiful piece and it will last a lifetime. Longer than you and I will for sure. I can't wait to see it with the finish on it. I bet that grain is gonna pop. This has been an awesome build. Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Great job and thanks for posting the process.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's really been a fun build! I'm looking forward to the bed though, that should be simply stunning compared to the dresser. 

I can't wait!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Great job on the dresser Tom. looks beautiful, probably better in person, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

now that is smokin hot...really great job Tom......got me dying to see the bed!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW ... You inspire me Tom, just when I thought all I'm gonna build is square furniture, you come along and BOOM..... I'm gonna dream bigger, thats an absolutely beautiful piece man!!! Also love your signature quote.
(~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...) :thumbsup:

as an introvert myself I totally relate to that,:yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, that is one amazing and impressive piece of work. Absolutely incredible! I bow before thee.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

WOW, i can only imagne the level of craftsmanship that has yet to be developed in you and turned loose years from now.
Heirloom quality for sure young man.
Have ya given any thot to wrought iron for the pulls ?
Got any 'smittys' in yer area ?
Yer workin yer way up to bein a true from the heart craftsman Tom :yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the compliments guys! I really appreciate it. 

There are a few things I'm unhappy about. I'm not crazy with the way the side curves terminate into the top so steeply. I don't like how tall the top drawers are. I don't like how narrow my front face rails are.

All in all, it was built with no sketch and no real plan in mind, just new I wanted curved sides, so I can't complain too much. I really hate building from plans as it feels more natural to me to just let it flow and see where it goes. Still it does cause problems at times like the ones I mentioned.

Thanks again guys!

Oh, and 4given... I like the quote because it's particularly applicable to forums... I always speak my mind and it gets me in trouble at times, lol, so it's more for me than others! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's how I am Tom. I never have a plan I just go with the plan in my head. Great build.don't beat yourself up its beautiful. Remember, we're are own worst critic. Keep it up.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

100 replies... That's almost Kenbo status! :laughing: can't wait to spray the lacquer mon morn!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow no good?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Tomorrow no good?


On shift tomorrow, unfortunately 

Yesterday was quite the welcome back shift after being off for 2 weeks... Crazies were out in force!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

2 weeks are done already? It's only been a week, maybe 10 days!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> 2 weeks are done already? It's only been a week, maybe 10 days!!


It was definitely 13.5 days! Lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Guess I lost a couple days...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, that came out absolutely AWESOME Tom! That's some serious skill on display. Great job.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I haven't been on here much lately so i just got a chance to see this one. Very nice Tom.

Great job and thanks for posting the process.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That dresser turned out great! Amazing work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Spray the lacquer?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Spray the lacquer?


Yet again thx to you all! Brink, I didn't have a chance the little time I had today was spent refitting the drawer fronts as they were sticking after the stain and also put another coat of stain to make the grain pop a bit more.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey It's Tuesday... If I read correctly you were supppossed to finish the finish yesterday.. We need pictures..

Awesome Work!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ccrow said:


> Hey It's Tuesday... If I read correctly you were supppossed to finish the finish yesterday.. We need pictures..
> 
> Awesome Work!!!


Yeahhhhh.... Sry to disappoint  busy (no sleep) shift Sun and unexpected meeting Mon threw a wrench in my plans. It may actually not happen this week at all as I have a pay job to get done before Sat...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Anything happening here?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol... Have patience my son have patience...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

How bout now? Anything happening yet?:blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> How bout now? Anything happening yet?:blink:


See above, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Now ???


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha, see what I started


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha... Get out'a here old man. Just wait to you start another "bed" build, :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Got a bed, and my kids have beds...they also have dressers. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Let me rephrase my earlier statement, get out'a here old fart smart azz :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> lol... Have patience my son have patience...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...





firemedic said:


> Let me rephrase my earlier statement, get out'a here old fart smart azz :laughing:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Wow, confused.

One post you're older, the next younger than me. (man, I crack myself up) hahaha!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey, is it done yet? Quit monkeying around on the internet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sigh... I wish I could work on while being paid by the city!... But they spect' me to fight fire and work on broke people instead 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

So then i spose what yer tryin to say here is ...NO..it aint done yet :huh::laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Is it getting close to done???*

:whistling2:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah... It's done... Hahaha except for what I left to do on it...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Sigh... I wish I could work on while being paid by the city!... But they spect' me to fight fire and work on broke people instead
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Sorry to jump on the dog pile here. But since people (very, very bad people) have already derailed your thread, may I just take this oppourtunity to chime in and say thank you? I don't think you firemen and medics get the kind of appreciation you truly deserve. But I know that when I need the help someone like you will be there to save my or and family's ass.

You risk your life and safety for others. And that, my friend, is something we can all be thankful for. Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving.

Oh, and I too am waiting to see this awesome dresser finished. Just saying.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Sorry to jump on the dog pile here. But since people (very, very bad people) have already derailed your thread, may I just take this oppourtunity to chime in and say thank you? I don't think you firemen and medics get the kind of appreciation you truly deserve. But I know that when I need the help someone like you will be there to save my or and family's ass.
> 
> You risk your life and safety for others. And that, my friend, is something we can all be thankful for. Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Oh, and I too am waiting to see this awesome dresser finished. Just saying.


 


What a suck up. :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> What a suck up. :laughing:


Lol, got a lil brown spot right ther'

Thanks, Steve. The thanks are always appreciated but in all honesty I've never really seen it as anything special. It's a personality the lands you here so the things we do that people think are crazy are pretty much normal for us. I guess we just adrenaline junkies that were smart enough to get paid for thrills instead of the other way around :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally got the lacquer done... Hope she likes it!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That turned out really nice Tom! :thumbsup:

Great job! :smile:


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome Piece of work!!:thumbsup: Great Post!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

About time you got off the sofa and finished this!!

Oh wow that looks nice. You did well for a young guy. That pine finishes real well, lol!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Finish looks very nice Tom. Thanks sharing. I think she'll love it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is one very fine looking piece of furniture. Thanks for posting the updates for this. Simply Gorgeous!!!!:thumbsup: :notworthy::clap::thumbup1:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my... Wow! Just wow. That turned out extremely nice. Man, what anamazing piece of work. That is well worth the wait.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez Tom, that is beautiful. I am blown away with your skill and attention to detail on this one. Fantastic work once again my friend. This one was well worth the wait.
Ken


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

That turned out really nice. Fantastic work :thumbsup:. The finish looks very good.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Finally got the lacquer done... Hope she likes it!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
 I've read this whole thread twice, stared at each picture for a few minutes apiece and I'm just in awe at how talented you are. 

As a noobie woodworker, I really appreciate the time you took to thoroughly document the process, taking pics along the way. It's very helpful for me, as I can see how each piece fits together, etc. 

I've done pictorials before and know how tedious it can be. Especially when you've got wood glue (or worse, PL adhesive) on your hands, shirt and tools.

I'd be honored to have that dresser in my home and I know your son will really appreciate it too. The real joy will come when one day you show him how to use your tools and watch him build something. My son is 2 and has already figured out how a Phillips screwdriver fits into the screw. Still working on turning in one direction at time though. LOL!

BEAUTIFUL dresser. FIRST CLASS work. Thanks again for sharing with us!

Mike


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very very nice!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm amazed by all the comments and compliments. I appreciate y'all looking in and I'm really happy to say the mrs is quite pleased with it!... Now on to building the bed!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to agree with all the rest Tom. Just an awesome build. Can't wait to see the matching pieces. Totally cool man.


----------



## woodsmoke (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow that is awesome. I saw some pica at the beginning and thought it was great but now finished its even better.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent work! I don't think that would fit in our baby room, but it sure looks nice. That top turned out amazing. (Well, the whole thing did but I really dig the top.)


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing talent you have there!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Duck69 said:


> Amazing talent you have there!


Thanks!

The matching Bed build thread is floating around somewhere here. I'll get back to it sooner or later.


----------



## AmandaMull (Dec 20, 2013)

Beautiful build! Do you happen to have the woodworking plans for this piece?


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Great looking dresser Tom. I am curious. There was a pic with clamps attached, before you routed the grooves for the side panels. Was that a dry fit? I mean, you didn't rout it after it was assembled did you?

Also, one picture of the drawer face looks to be MDF. Was that just a sacrificial R&D piece?


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

AmandaMull said:


> Beautiful build! Do you happen to have the woodworking plans for this piece?


I believe I read in this thread there were no plans. Yeah he's THAT GOOD. He just started out and let the wind blow him wherever it took him with this. I do this for all my work as well but I've never build anything like this.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

AmandaMull said:


> Beautiful build! Do you happen to have the woodworking plans for this piece?


:blink: No, sorry. No plans for it. When I apprenticed plans were not something seen in the shop - the everyday things were just built and if it were going to be a bit out of the norm then it was just rough sketched on a scrap board or bench & built.

Subsequently, I've never worked with plans.



Bastien said:


> Great looking dresser Tom. I am curious. There was a pic with clamps attached, before you routed the grooves for the side panels. Was that a dry fit? I mean, you didn't rout it after it was assembled did you?
> 
> Also, one picture of the drawer face looks to be MDF. Was that just a sacrificial R&D piece?


I'm not sure which picture with the clamp you are asking about it, I did a quick scroll through I didn't see it. As for the MDF, yes I wanted to get an idea of how that profile would look prior to continuing. 




Duane Bledsoe said:


> I believe I read in this thread there were no plans. Yeah he's THAT GOOD. He just started out and let the wind blow him wherever it took him with this. I do this for all my work as well but I've never build anything like this.


Thank you for the compliment, I really have no experience working from plans - I tried to follow them I'd probably screw things all up! :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*No Plans*

I don't work from plans either. At least not with the furniture I build and design myself. I've tried to explain to others about how the creative process works for me and it might be similar for you: Start with an idea in my head, then I might sketch something rough on a scrap of wood, I might make a full sized layout on some plywood to avoid mistakes. But with the development of an idea, mistakes are part of the process.

The fact that this thread has such a following gives credit to you for being able to explain it well. I think I may have stated at one point that "you don't need no stinking plans", which may have not been the most tactful approach.

I have this piece that I built a few years ago which has some similarities (mainly the curves) to your project but is still quite a bit different. It started with an idea in my head and I built it without plans.

















I enjoyed my visit to southern Louisiana with the exception of the traffic in Baton Rouge! Ha.

Bret


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's interesting to me how we all have a different creative process. I start with an idea in my head....go to cad and design it all out. Cut each part as shown in cad, and then assemble. I rarely test fit anything till it's all cut.....it works great for me, probably not for others.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> It's interesting to me how we all have a different creative process. I start with an idea in my head....go to cad and design it all out. Cut each part as shown in cad, and then assemble. I rarely test fit anything till it's all cut.....it works great for me, probably not for others.


You are obviously better with CAD than I am. I use Sketchup mainly for conceptualizing and have not the mastery of the program to produce working drawings.

Bret


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's funny, because for the life of me I can't get sketchup to work for what I want it to do.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> It's interesting to me how we all have a different creative process. I start with an idea in my head....go to cad and design it all out. Cut each part as shown in cad, and then assemble. I rarely test fit anything till it's all cut.....it works great for me, probably not for others.


What cad program do you use?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Autocad


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful dresser, your son should enjoy it for years and years to come.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Bret, that's one beautiful piece there! Very, very handsome.


----------

